

BEAST followup - tomkindle
http://www.imperialviolet.org/2012/01/15/beastfollowup.html

======
mappu
It's really interesting to note the relative complexities at work here.
Exploits are difficult to find and relatively easy to remove, but pushing
security fixes out to everyone at either ends of the connection is a serious
problem.. It's very impressive that they changed behaviour and wilfully broke
compatibility with a lot of sites to make this change for the better.

There's a lot more to web browsers than just ecmascript and reflowing content,
it seems..

